# Perfect Pinky nude lip NW43/NC50



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in the market for the perfect one step (lipstick only) or maybe 2-step (l/s and liner) pinky nude lip.  In interest of time and on the go glam, I am obsessed with finding the perfect, natural, glam, beautiful, lip color.  I certainly have pigmented lips (thanks to VS beauty rush gloss frying my lips during the summer) but I desperately want this naturally sexy not trying to hard pout.  I recently found Bobbi Brown pink buff gloss and the color is PERFECT.  but it's a gloss. (HMMM I think there is a lipstick this color. I better check into that)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't bought it yet but I probably will soon. until then....what are you wearing?


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

with Sephora friends and family coming around I am going to review nars honolulu honey again.  Scandalous Beauty (Erin) did a video last year and it just looked perfect on her.  It isn't pink but it was beautiful.  Nars lip formulas don't usually work with my lips but I really want to try this along with Belle de Jour.  in love...


----------

